# DotMod 24mm Conversion Cap (Blue)



## Soprono (27/2/17)

Hey Guys, 

Any vendors looking to stock the cap alone? I dont want to purchase the entire set just for the cap and noticed that Vape Junction had the cap alone but is sold out on Blue  

Soooo specifically looking for the blue version. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vape_r (4/3/17)

Bump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (15/3/17)

Vape_r said:


> Bump



@Maxxis now has stock - https://www.lung-candy.co.za/dotmod-petri-24mm-conversion-cap.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis (15/3/17)

Thanks. We do have caps only in stock!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spiv (15/3/17)

Would love to get a gold one for the green Clurichaun. Green and gold for when we win the world cup. Will get it when we win one again.


----------



## Silver (21/3/17)

Maxxis said:


> Thanks. We do have caps only in stock!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@Maxxis - what will this cap do to the vape on my standard petri V2 ?
Is it just more adjustable airflow?
I think the airflow on my normal v2 is perfect but I have FOMO


----------



## Maxxis (21/3/17)

Silver said:


> @Maxxis - what will this cap do to the vape on my standard petri V2 ?
> Is it just more adjustable airflow?
> I think the airflow on my normal v2 is perfect but I have FOMO



More airflow adjustability and different feel in the mouth. 

Other than that the flavour is still amazing and looks great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/17)

Maxxis said:


> More airflow adjustability and different feel in the mouth.
> 
> Other than that the flavour is still amazing and looks great
> 
> ...



Thanks
Would the interior chamber volume increase much with this cap?


----------



## Maxxis (22/3/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks
> Would the interior chamber volume increase much with this cap?



Not a lot actually. 

Just switched back to the 22mm SS version cap and the vape is very similar 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

